# Anyone ever do a parasite cleanse?



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm really curious about this - I just read about it, about how we all have tons of parasites in our bodies that create toxins through their life cycles, and that when we do a cleanse, you can actually *see* the little buggers in your poop...ugh... I want to ask my naturopath to set one up for me (if she does this, even) but don't know anyone whose ever done one. Anyone? Anyone poop worms?


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

I've done a few parasite cleanses. I took herbs. One of them I did was part of the Colonix program and its called Paranil. I never saw any actual parasites come out though







I had to do the parasite cleansing as part of my liver flushing regimen, which I used to cure my acne 100% and it worked.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

I had IBS that came on suddenly and worsened over a period of several years until I was having "attacks" very often. The doctor said there was nothing he could do, since it was just IBS.

I went to an herbalist and he suggested I could have a parasite. He gave me a horrible tasting tincture, I took it, and...







Out came poop with things in it that looked like long grains of white rice, slightly curved. More came out when I took the second dose of the tincture two weeks later.

I haven't had diarrhea since! It's been months.

Also, I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks then was TTC for 7 months afterward. I took that tincture, and I ovulated two weeks after taking the second dose, and got pregnant! I'm not so sure it was a coincidence.


----------



## daniellebluetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepper44* 
I had IBS that came on suddenly and worsened over a period of several years until I was having "attacks" very often. The doctor said there was nothing he could do, since it was just IBS.

I went to an herbalist and he suggested I could have a parasite. He gave me a horrible tasting tincture, I took it, and...







Out came poop with things in it that looked like long grains of white rice, slightly curved. More came out when I took the second dose of the tincture two weeks later.

I haven't had diarrhea since! It's been months.

Also, I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks then was TTC for 7 months afterward. I took that tincture, and I ovulated two weeks after taking the second dose, and got pregnant! I'm not so sure it was a coincidence.


Hi pepper, remember what was in that tincture?


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniellebluetoo* 
Hi pepper, remember what was in that tincture?

Something really nasty.









The herbalist labeled it Parmelia Lichen.

If you take it be prepared to poop...a lot. The first dose I took made me feel really high, like I was walking on marshmallows for a full 24 hours. Then the pooping started. It wasn't painful or crampy after going the first few times. The herbalist said the high feeling was from the parasite releasing toxins as it died!

The second dose I took (2 weeks later to kill eggs) I didn't get the high feeling at all, but my intestines did a huge clean out again to the point of water. It freaked me out, but I really felt much better a few days later. Better than I've felt in a long, long time.


----------



## daniellebluetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

O, thanks pepper, I'll have to google that!

I've got the FGDE, but I want something thats going to start NOW.

Thanks again!


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniellebluetoo* 
O, thanks pepper, I'll have to google that!

I've got the FGDE, but I want something thats going to start NOW.

Thanks again!

You should colon cleanse first. If your colon is not clean or healthy which most of us do not have clean colons you could get stuff stuck/trapped in the colon. some cleanse have both in one. www.thebarefootherbalist.com has THE BEST parasite cleanse around. And it doesn't taste to bad. I researched this for awhile. I have some on hand because I plan on cleansing soon when the weather gets warm. Most parasites are very small so you can't see them in the toilet. Do you have dogs?


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepper44* 
Something really nasty.









The herbalist labeled it Parmelia Lichen.

If you take it be prepared to poop...a lot. The first dose I took made me feel really high, like I was walking on marshmallows for a full 24 hours. Then the pooping started. It wasn't painful or crampy after going the first few times. The herbalist said the high feeling was from the parasite releasing toxins as it died!

The second dose I took (2 weeks later to kill eggs) I didn't get the high feeling at all, but my intestines did a huge clean out again to the point of water. It freaked me out, but I really felt much better a few days later. Better than I've felt in a long, long time.

I love herbs


----------



## daniellebluetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
You should colon cleanse first. If your colon is not clean or healthy which most of us do not have clean colons you could get stuff stuck/trapped in the colon. some cleanse have both in one. www.thebarefootherbalist.com has THE BEST parasite cleanse around. And it doesn't taste to bad. I researched this for awhile. I have some on hand because I plan on cleansing soon when the weather gets warm. Most parasites are very small so you can't see them in the toilet. Do you have dogs?

I tried to find something about the parmelia lichen and parasites, I coudln't....

I'll DEF. look into the barefoot herbalist suggestion tho!

Nope, no dogs, I have parrots, reptiles and a kid. I'm also a nanny and ma exposed to dogs cats and other critters on a regular basis. I've had everything from horses to pigs to reptiles in the past too.

I KNOW I have parasites, I've seen them pass. Now I need something to evict them with!!! I have @ 80lbs of FGDE, and will start with that while I research other herbs, I've used a few herbal remedies in the past and have gotten nasty side effects so I need to be careful. Could have been the die off tho.

thanks again! Danielle


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

My son is the king of parasites I think.

I strongly encourage a person to find out what bug they are dealing with so they can pick an approach most likely to work. It is not true that we all have parasites all the time. Try a metametrix comprehensive stool. They do DNA analysis and will tell you exactly what critters you're carrying (or if not parasites what bacteria or low digestive enzymes or whatever is causing the problem). They will tell a treatment too (even doing sensitivity tests in the case of bacteria).

http://www.metametrix.com/content/Di...sis-GI-Effects Here is the description of what they can do and why it's so much better than typical parasite cultures.


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree woith getting the tests first to know what you are dealing with.

I have used this in the past and had good results.

http://www.allnaturalcleanse.com/index.html


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marnica* 
I agree woith getting the tests first to know what you are dealing with.

I have used this in the past and had good results.

http://www.allnaturalcleanse.com/index.html

If you don't mind me asking what did you cleanse for? Just maintenance or were you trying to heal an ailment? I'm wanting to do a good cleanse and was looking at the from www.blessedherbs.com the one you posted above also looks good. You really liked this one?


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow mamas - the first time I looked for this after I posted, no replies. Thanks so much









I talked to a health food store guy (very knowledgeable) who said some vaguely concerning things, such as the body becoming toxic and having to take something to neutralize the ammonia produced by the body or it would harm the brain...something like that.

So I'm supposed to be calling a naturopath to do it...haven't gotten around to it. At some level, the idea of parasites in my poop is icking me out...silly I know


----------



## daniellebluetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

I started FGDE on tuesday and so far am SEEING results. It's cheap, safe, and hasn't caused any ill side effects.
HTH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cascadian* 
Wow mamas - the first time I looked for this after I posted, no replies. Thanks so much









I talked to a health food store guy (very knowledgeable) who said some vaguely concerning things, such as the body becoming toxic and having to take something to neutralize the ammonia produced by the body or it would harm the brain...something like that.

So I'm supposed to be calling a naturopath to do it...haven't gotten around to it. At some level, the idea of parasites in my poop is icking me out...silly I know


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

I've read that once you begin FGDE its important not to lapse in taking it (daily for however long you're cleansing) but can't recall exactly why...

If you don't mind sharing... What is your treatment? How much and what method? I took it once for about 3 wks, 2tbs stirred up in organic apple juice daily. I never saw any parasites though. I was actually kind of bummed not to see any!! What results are you seeing?


----------



## daniellebluetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, DE is ra MECHANICAL wormer, so it doesn't surprise me that you didn't see anything, they were probably ground up/ so eviscerated you coudln't.
Also, about stopping/ lapsing,.. that feels counter intuitive to me. as it isn't a chemical, if your having sever die off, you may WANT to slow or stop for a bit. I personally don't see any harm it it since it IS NOT a chemical. But thats just me.

I am taking 2 heaping TBS twice a day in a beverage, (what ever I can choke it down in. it's not unpleasant tasting, but the texture icks me.

I had a copious BM the first morning after, wednesday. This morning, what looked liked egg sacks of sorts. I haven't eaten anything that would even CLOSELY resemble that OR anything with roundish pods like fruit.

I've also done papaya seeds and had some success with that. I'll be adding that as well. I've also started fresh pineapple. I figure it can't hurt, and it's darn tasty! @ 1/2 a big one a day.

Tonight I'm going to do an iodine enema and see what that brings. TGIAF, and I dont' have to work tomorrow!!! Just incase I get major detox symptoms!
Sounds promising, I'll post any results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
I've read that once you begin FGDE its important not to lapse in taking it (daily for however long you're cleansing) but can't recall exactly why...

If you don't mind sharing... What is your treatment? How much and what method? I took it once for about 3 wks, 2tbs stirred up in organic apple juice daily. I never saw any parasites though. I was actually kind of bummed not to see any!! What results are you seeing?


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
If you don't mind me asking what did you cleanse for? Just maintenance or were you trying to heal an ailment? I'm wanting to do a good cleanse and was looking at the from www.blessedherbs.com the one you posted above also looks good. You really liked this one?

yes I liked it alot. I have used it twice (and have used a cleanse from the barefoot herbalist as well). I had been having stomach issues for a while (IBS type problems) although never diagnosed as I never went to the doc since I hate doctors and knew all they would offer me is drugs or nothing. It helped my tummy problems alot! I have always tried to cleanse at least once a year, but an now BF a toddler so it has been awhile!


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marnica* 
yes I liked it alot. I have used it twice (and have used a cleanse from the barefoot herbalist as well). I had been having stomach issues for a while (IBS type problems) although never diagnosed as I never went to the doc since I hate doctors and knew all they would offer me is drugs or nothing. It helped my tummy problems alot! I have always tried to cleanse at least once a year, but an now BF a toddler so it has been awhile!

Very good to know!!!! I hate doctors too!!!! Which one did you take form the barefoot herbalist? Did you like it?


----------



## daniellebluetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
You should colon cleanse first. If your colon is not clean or healthy which most of us do not have clean colons you could get stuff stuck/trapped in the colon. some cleanse have both in one. www.thebarefootherbalist.com has THE BEST parasite cleanse around. And it doesn't taste to bad. I researched this for awhile. I have some on hand because I plan on cleansing soon when the weather gets warm. Most parasites are very small so you can't see them in the toilet. Do you have dogs?


Mom61508, your barefoot link doesn't work!







I tried to google, but I got a few diff. places by that name, or association, can you help?

THANKS< Danielle


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Very good to know!!!! I hate doctors too!!!! Which one did you take form the barefoot herbalist? Did you like it?

Here is the barefoot herbalist herbs one
http://www.barefootherbalistmh.com/a...MER%5B1%5D.pdf

but it was my mistake, I did this one one from blssed herbs not barefoot herbalist and it was colon cleansing, not a specific parasite cleanse
http://www.blessedherbs.com/bh/colon_overview


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniellebluetoo* 
Mom61508, your barefoot link doesn't work!







I tried to google, but I got a few diff. places by that name, or association, can you help?

THANKS< Danielle

Ohhhh I'm sorry I typed it wrong. It's www.barefootherbalistmh.com I have used a lot of his products and think they're very good quality.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

For those of you who have done this by yourself (ie. without a naturo), can you give some tips about it? Any thing really important to know/any precautions?


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cascadian* 
For those of you who have done this by yourself (ie. without a naturo), can you give some tips about it? Any thing really important to know/any precautions?

Well I suppose it would depend on what cleanse you end up doing.

Some people get "healing crisises" which is a wosening of symptoms, headaches and other unpleasant sxs. This is a sign that it is working and should only last a few days.

I would also make sure you keep hydrated as these types of cleanses often make you "go" alot!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cascadian* 
For those of you who have done this by yourself (ie. without a naturo), can you give some tips about it? Any thing really important to know/any precautions?

Caution with any cleanse when pregnant, nursing, ttc within 6 months, or with any history of mercury (silver) fillings in your teeth.

Pat


----------

